# iBot Firewire Cam

## chaosboy

Has anybody had any luck getting a firewire iBot webcam functioning properly with Gentoo (or any other linux)?  I have read through all the docs at http://www.linux1394.org...  It seems that the iBot should function as long as all the ieee1394 libs & modules are compiled installed/inserted properly along with the various software packages, but so far I have had no success.

This is the last piece of hardware keeping me on Windoze...  I really want to kill my XP machine and use Gentoo full time.  Any suggestions or success stories would be greatly appreciated!

----------

## quantum0726

This is a quite old post, but if you're still looking at this one, I can try to help.  I'm currently working to get my firewire iSight to display video on my gentoo box and eventually into a vid stream.  No luck yet, but I think I'm making progress.  Let me know what application you're trying to use to view your iBot webcam and what kind of setup you have for your kernel (i.e. are you using raw1394 or not).

----------

## schlesi

quantum0726,

please let me/us know, if you get your iSight to work.

When I load this modules

```

dv1394

ieee1394

ohci1394

raw1394

sbp2

video1394

```

it wasn't recognized by xawtv or coriander. They want to find a device /dev/video0, but there's a /dev/video1394 only.

----------

## blixel

 *schlesi wrote:*   

> quantum0726,
> 
> please let me/us know, if you get your iSight to work.
> 
> When I load this modules
> ...

 

My iSight works.  (Tested with gnomemeeting using the DC Video Plugin option.)

Gnomemeeting sees it as /dev/raw1394 or /dev/video1394/0  (either way works)

----------

## schlesi

blixel,

thanks.

It seems, that my Firewire-Port doesn't have a power supply, so that's the cause for not working on my notebook.

----------

## keeper

 *schlesi wrote:*   

> blixel,
> 
> thanks.
> 
> It seems, that my Firewire-Port doesn't have a power supply, so that's the cause for not working on my notebook.

 

I had the same problem and managed to get a hamlet pcmcia card with to 6P firewire ports (4 are for data, 2 are for power supply FYI).

the device is recognized by the kernel 2.6.15

```
pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 0

PCI: Enabling device 0000:03:00.0 (0080 -> 0083)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ohci1394: fw-host1: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[36000000-360007ff]  Max Packet=[1024]

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[1-00:1023]  GUID[001106000000c784]

```

but I can't make the iSight show up.

when I plug it in there's no kernel message, nothing, "lsusb" doesn't list it (should it?).

of course extract from linux-uvc says "No Apple iSight found!"..

can someone point me a way to debug, test, possibly solve this?

----------

